# CK vs DS What are the differences?



## dirtymartini (Aug 3, 2014)

CK vs DS What are the differences? I am guessing the DS is the economy version? What would I be losing by getting the DS vs the CK?


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

*DS vs CK*

There are many differences in the two lines, first horsepower, the CKs are only 30 or 35 HP while the DS comes in 35, 41, and 45 HP. The DS's are stripped of some nice features like the extending 3 point arms and the stabilizers are turnbuckles instead of the ones that pin on the Cks, but then there is a Hydraulic shuttle available on the DS. The DS 4110 and 4510 are much bigger frames than the CK and the DS3510 is about the same size but a rather small operator platform, I am about 6 feet and 220 pounds, it is tough to get on and off, and the transmission case sticks up between your feet. The CK and the two bigger DSs have a nicer operator platform and are a lot easier to get on and off. Both have their place and one isn't "better", just have to decide what You like.

CK


----------

